# zdravotnický magisterský studijní program



## parolearruffate

Ahoj všem!
Právě přeložím jeden spis do italštiny. Nerozumím té větě:
Studium obsahuje teoretickou a praktickou výuku v akreditovaném zdravotnickém magisterském studijním programu všeobecného lekařství. Můžete mi tu větu vysvětlit. Přesně nerozumím těm slovům v rudém barvě.
Čau a diky moc
Laura


----------



## werrr

"Magisterské studium" je studium, po jehož úspěšném absolvování student získává titul "magistr". 

"Akreditovaný" znamená "(státem/zákonem) oficiálně schválený/uznaný".


----------



## Jana337

werrr said:
			
		

> "Magisterské studium" je studium, po jehož úspěšném absolvování student získává titul "magistr".


Come la vostra laurea specialistica. 

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc.
Laura


----------



## Tinu

Ahoj! Jenom bych doplnil, že obvyklé opravdu je, získat po magiterském programu titul magistr (Mgr.), ovšem speciálně na lékařských fakultách (což se možná týká Tvého textu) se po magisterském studiu lékařství uděluje titul "doktor medicíny" (MUDr. = Medicinae Universae Doctor).
PS: dovol, abych složil kompliment Tvé excelentní češtině


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju za doplnění a za kompliment
Laura


----------

